
Show HN: NextDNS beta using the new Encrypted DNS feature of iOS 14 - nextdns
https://testflight.apple.com/join/AFDFPLP3
======
nextdns
Note: Having a NextDNS account is entirely optional. You can install this beta
if you just want to try the new Encrypted DNS feature.

